# British Stereotypes



## Shiny Grimer (Jun 16, 2009)

I've read a lot about there are stereotypes in the UK about people from different regions. I've read from here that there's quite a stereotype about the Welsh being sheepshaggers. I think this is rather interesting since although there are similar stereotypes for Americans from certain regions, accents aren't used to portray someone of low class or someone intelligent and usually just refer to geographic location. I know there are a lot of UKers here in TCoD, so I figured it'd be better to ask here than any of the other forums I go to.

I know a few things; British TV often uses accents to demonstrate that so and so is from X region of the UK and therefore does X things, Welsh people make love to sheep (supposedly!), and Liverpudlians are poor & criminal (supposedly!). I figure this is rather limited, so I'd like to know what other stereotypes exist for different regions of the UK. Also, don't be afraid to be specific - if London is a better choice than saying 'South England', feel free to say South England.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 16, 2009)

south thinks the north's barbaric, north thinks the south's full of pussies.
I think?


----------



## Zeph (Jun 16, 2009)

I believe that's just in Wales, VPLJ.

Where I live (South-west) I think we're all meant to be bumbling farmers or something.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 16, 2009)

Scottish people are going to _fuck you up_. Or at least shoot up massive amounts of heroin and look vaguely scary.

Unfortunately _Trainspotting_ is actually fairly accurate if you are poor and live in Glasgow. If you're interested in UK stereotypes I'd watch/read that for a good idea of what the media thinks Scotland is like.

EDIT: Also, have you ever noticed that in _Billy Elliot_ everyone is English but Billy's dad? He has a Glaswegian accent to make him sound scary.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 16, 2009)

> south thinks the north's barbaric, north thinks the south's full of pussies.
> I think?


this is pretty much the general opinion, yeah.

other things to note: people from Essex are dumb, practically anyone in the countryside is inbred, east Londoners are hardass, north and west Londoners are suspicious of each other, the Irish are constantly drunk. oh, and Lancashire and Yorkshire still hate each other 600 years after the War of the Roses.


----------



## Minish (Jun 16, 2009)

Just watch Michael McIntyre's Comedy Roadshow. XD Whenever he goes to a different place in the UK, he talks about the stereotypes--we've had Glasgow and Manchester so far I think, next Saturday is Liverpool. Plus whenever there are Scottish, Irish and Welsh comedians on modern stand-ups they do tend to talk a lot about their country/area's culture. *cough* Frankie Boyle. *cough*

Basically Scottish people get the stereotype that they use/wear all the stereotypical Scottish stuff that English people actually know about--haggis, kilts, bagpipes. Occasionally whisky. Glaswegians are the most well-known of Scottish accents I think down south, basically _really, really_ strong and _really, really_ scary. D= I've met many non-Glaswegian Scots who hate to be confused with them for that stereotype.

Welsh are known as sheepshaggers, yeah, just because there are lots of sheep there. It's a pretty naff stereotype in my opinion, considering it's the _only one_ and it's really boring to hear about. Seriously. Get a new stereotype, guys. D<

The South/Londoners have two main stereotypes--really really posh and really really NOT posh. I've never really been to London so I don't know all the areas, and this just confuses me. But yeah. When American people do a 'posh English' accent they're basically doing the same thing English people do when they try and act like the Queen.

Uhhh yeah that's all I can think of, I actually suck at explaining our stereotypes. ^^'


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 16, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I believe that's just in Wales, VPLJ.


Nah, I don't think it is.



Cirrus said:


> Welsh are known as sheepshaggers. It's the _only one_ and it's really boring to hear about. Seriously. Get a new stereotype, guys. D<


What about cheese on toast?
EDIT: And coal miners in the valleys? Don't forget that we're people who invented a fake language to piss off the English!

Can't really think of any specific region ones... those guys in Swansea are all car thieves or all have knives I think. Something like that (no offence to anyone if that's wrong D:).


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 16, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I believe that's just in Wales, VPLJ.
> 
> Where I live (South-west) I think we're all meant to be bumbling farmers or something.


No, that's England. In Wales we just hate the north Welsh and they hate us. We think they're silly and racist, they think we're English.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 16, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> south thinks the north's barbaric, north thinks the south's full of pussies.
> I think?


THE SOUTH /ARE/ PUSSIES THOUGH
their chavs sound so lame

also for all the northern stereotypes you could ever need watch this


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 16, 2009)

How has the excessive tea drinking not been mentioned D:

Incidentally that arises from the fact that people in the UK sometimes use "tea" to refer to an evening meal as well as a _cup_ of tea, so the phrase "having tea" is disillusioningly commonplace because it's used for two different activities.


----------



## Minish (Jun 16, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> How has the excessive tea drinking not been mentioned D:
> 
> Incidentally that arises from the fact that people in the UK sometimes use "tea" to refer to an evening meal as well as a _cup_ of tea, so the phrase "having tea" is disillusioningly commonplace because it's used for two different activities.


Argh that annoys me. Three different American online friends have thought for months that whenever I say I'm 'going to have tea' I'm going for some bizarre English tea-drinking ritual that always occurs in the early evening.

None of them ever questioned my going for tea, which makes me wonder what American people are actually taught about English people. @_@


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 16, 2009)

> None of them ever questioned my going for tea, which makes me wonder what American people are actually taught about English people. @_@


Nearly nothing at all.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 16, 2009)

> THE SOUTH /ARE/ PUSSIES THOUGH
> their chavs sound so lame


butbut

our chavs are ARMED. your chavs just kind of growl a bit and go home to their mummies.

:D



> Nearly nothing at all.


to be fair, i don't understand much about your culture either. especially the education system. there's some weird business with grades and elementary school and stuff.

i guess i never watched enough crappy exported high school sitcoms. :/


----------



## Jetx (Jun 16, 2009)

The North _is_ barbaric D:
The South is a happy place full of rainbows and unicorns and love. Well, the complete opposite, but it has Jetx!
And the Scottish are always hating on the English, but the English don't really care because they don't remember that Scotland exists until it screams at them

although "cannae" is genius. I hope a lot of people actually use that in Scotland, I haven't been in years. Cannae be bothered anyway.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 16, 2009)

Slightly deviating here, perhaps, but I get the impression Brits believe Polish immigrants to be hard-working, is this true?


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 17, 2009)

Jetx said:


> The North _is_ barbaric D:
> The South is a happy place full of rainbows and unicorns and love. Well, the complete opposite, but it has Jetx!
> And the Scottish are always hating on the English, but the English don't really care because they don't remember that Scotland exists until it screams at them
> 
> although "cannae" is genius. I hope a lot of people actually use that in Scotland, I haven't been in years. Cannae be bothered anyway.


It's like, ten times easier than 'can't', of course we do. However:

GONNAE
NO'
FUCKIN'
DAE
THAT

(it's the best phrase ever. Nobody uses it but it's great.)


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 17, 2009)

Storm said:


> Slightly deviating here, perhaps, but I get the impression Brits believe Polish immigrants to be hard-working, is this true?


well they work harder than we do

you know, stealing our jobs and all that jazz.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 17, 2009)

well if you guys can't be arsed to do anything ):


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 17, 2009)

cannae is a cool sounding word.


----------



## Minish (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh God main thing I miss about Scotland: accents and the AWESOME SLANG.
Glaikit! Muckle! Whigmaleerie!

Okay so nobody uses that last one any more. But my mum totally says 'muckle' all the time. 8D

I have a Glaswegian Business Studies teacher, people take the piss out of her all the time. It's quite funny because she's actually really really tiny and has a really high-pitched voice and is really sweet. And not Glaswegian stereotype at ALL.

Plus she called our books _jotters_ accidentally once, I nearly died. <3


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 17, 2009)

> well they work harder than we do
> 
> you know, stealing our jobs and all that jazz.


"OMG THE POLES ARE TAKING OUR JOBS"
"but you never wanted to do those jobs in the first place"
"IT'S THE PRINCIPLE THAT COUNTS"


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 17, 2009)

> there's quite a stereotype about the Welsh being sheepshaggers.


There are few Australians that will not make a joke about New Zealanders and their relations with/to sheep.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 17, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> GONNAE
> NO'
> FUCKIN'
> DAE
> ...


:o It is. I love it.
(What's it mean D=)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 17, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> There are few Australians that will not make a joke about New Zealanders and their relations with/to sheep.


What about Falkland Islanders?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 17, 2009)

> to be fair, i don't understand much about your culture either. especially the education system. there's some weird business with grades and elementary school and stuff.


It's simple actually. Grades are what I assume you call 'years'. You go up a grade each year, starting with first grade and ending in twelfth. You spend one school year in each grade.

Elementary school is kindergarten (the year before first grade, for five year olds) through fifth grade. Then you go to middle school (also called Junior High) 6th grade to 8th, and then High School for the rest.

You guys have some sort of primary school stuff, I assume it's like our elementary?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 17, 2009)

Blastoise428 said:


> It's simple actually. Grades are what I assume you call 'years'. You go up a grade each year, starting with first grade and ending in twelfth. You spend one school year in each grade.
> 
> Elementary school is kindergarten (the year before first grade, for five year olds) through fifth grade. Then you go to middle school (also called Junior High) 6th grade to 8th, and then High School for the rest.
> 
> You guys have some sort of primary school stuff, I assume it's like our elementary?


We go to primary school years 1-6 (age 5-11) then move up to secondary school for years 7-11 (age 11-16). Then we get the option of doing year 12 and 13 (Sixth Form) after that. So kinda similar, but without going to an extra school in between for just a couple of years =)


----------



## Jolty (Jun 17, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> We go to primary school years 1-6 (age 5-11) then move up to secondary school for years 7-11 (age 11-16). Then we get the option of doing year 12 and 13 (Sixth Form) after that. So kinda similar, but without going to an extra school in between for just a couple of years =)


Bigger secondary schools sometimes have lower and upper schools, lower for year 7-9 and upper for 10+
Mine's like that and tbh I am SO GLAD I don't see infinite little CHILDREN running around my sodding school :(


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 17, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> :o It is. I love it.
> (What's it mean D=)


Don't do that.

Also WHAT you don't call books jotters?? YOU FREAK, CIRRUS
YOU UTTER FREAK

And Scotland Is Different education system-wise but if I try to explain your head will apparently explode.


----------



## Minish (Jun 17, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Don't do that.
> 
> Also WHAT you don't call books jotters?? YOU FREAK, CIRRUS
> YOU UTTER FREAK
> ...


>O
I think most people call them exercise books, which is actually a really really lame term. DX

I'm just jealous of all Scottish people because you get SORT OF free university and it's NOT FAAAAIR *whine*


----------



## Espeon (Jun 17, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Also WHAT you don't call books jotters?? YOU FREAK, CIRRUS
> YOU UTTER FREAK.


Actually, when I was in primary school we had a book specifically called a jotter. It was just for making random notes and doodling in.

Like when you want to "jot something down".


----------



## Zeph (Jun 17, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> We go to primary school years 1-6 (age 5-11) then move up to secondary school for years 7-11 (age 11-16). Then we get the option of doing year 12 and 13 (Sixth Form) after that. So kinda similar, but without going to an extra school in between for just a couple of years =)


Whereas if you live where I do you go to First School (Reception -> 4; age 4 -> 9), Middle School (5-> 8; age 9 -> 13), then Upper School (9 -> 11; age 13 -> 16); Upper school contains the optional Sixth Form as well though.

Because we like to confuse.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 17, 2009)

My school has a complete bullshit system that confuses the hell out of everyone we try to explain it to.
Usually you start in the crêche (ages 2-4), because whereas most parents can afford to stay at home and look after their child we're all bourgeois bastards and went to schools for tots. I could read and count to one hundred when I was five thanks to this 'v'
Then it's pretty straightforward: two years of pre-primary, five years of primary and seven years of secondary. Roughly.
And then the secondary's divided into three: first and second years, third and fourth years and fifth, sixth and seventh years. Each group gets their own préau, a sort of study room I guess.
And we don't have any exams till fifth year. Feels good man. (though when we do it's hard as hell mandatory physics and chemistry and and)

But I'm not British :o(


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 17, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> >O
> I think most people call them exercise books, which is actually a really really lame term. DX
> 
> I'm just jealous of all Scottish people because you get SORT OF free university and it's NOT FAAAAIR *whine*


Free university tuition. And that's because we get a surprising amount of benefits from being in the UK 8) We steal all your shit.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 17, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> My school has a complete bullshit system that confuses the hell out of everyone we try to explain it to.
> Usually you start in the crêche (ages 2-4), because whereas most parents can afford to stay at home and look after their child we're all bourgeois bastards and went to schools for tots. I could read and count to one hundred when I was five thanks to this 'v'
> Then it's pretty straightforward: two years of pre-primary, five years of primary and seven years of secondary. Roughly.
> And then the secondary's divided into three: first and second years, third and fourth years and fifth, sixth and seventh years. Each group gets their own préau, a sort of study room I guess.
> ...


what you couldn't read before you were five

really

wow.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 17, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Free university tuition. And that's because we get a surprising amount of benefits from being in the UK 8) We steal all your shit.


yeah but you pay taxes on it anyway so.

PLUS YOUR UNIVERSITIES SUCK (ily)


----------



## President Michael Wilson (Jun 17, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> "OMG THE POLES ARE TAKING OUR JOBS"
> "but you never wanted to do those jobs in the first place"
> "IT'S THE PRINCIPLE THAT COUNTS"


So Poles are the UK's Mexicans?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 17, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> what you couldn't read before you were five
> 
> really
> 
> wow.


yeah i'm legally retarded obviously


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 17, 2009)

President Michael Wilson said:


> So Poles are the UK's Mexicans?


No, pretty much all of the EU is our Mexico.



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> yeah i'm legally retarded obviously


clearly. go do something about it >:(


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 17, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> yeah but you pay taxes on it anyway so.
> 
> PLUS YOUR UNIVERSITIES SUCK (ily)


Nnnnno they don't! They're better than yours, _Welsh boy_.


----------



## BynineB (Jun 17, 2009)

British people are awesome from where I come from.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 17, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Nnnnno they don't! They're better than yours, _Welsh boy_.


I'm not even going to dispute this because it's true!


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 17, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Nnnnno they don't! They're better than yours, _Welsh boy_.


I'm not even going to dispute this because it's true!


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 17, 2009)

how about the classic "LO Guvnor?"


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 17, 2009)

SonicNintendo said:


> how about the classic "LO Guvnor?"


_NO_
The posh voices are a _total_ fallacy, seriously. Nobody could sound much more common than I, and probably everyone I know, and most British people whose voice I've heard, do. And I have NEVER seriously used the word "guv'ner". xD


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jun 17, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> _NO_
> The posh voices are a _total_ fallacy, seriously. Nobody could sound much more common than I, and probably everyone I know, and most British people whose voice I've heard, do. And I have NEVER seriously used the word "guv'ner". xD


It's called a cockney accent, Mike. Posh is like Prince Charles, Cockney is like chav except more british. XD


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 17, 2009)

> what you couldn't read before you were five
> 
> really
> 
> wow.


haha, i remember being in year 1, and in the space of a few weeks i pretty much finished every reading book that my teacher had to offer. when my mum asked whether i could maybe read some of the year above's books, she was just like "nah"

that school sucked ass. glad i left it. ¬_¬



> No, pretty much all of the EU is our Mexico.


nah. france and germany and all the awesome countries don't want anything to do with us. it's only the weird former soviet states that immigrate here.

but aside from that, the analogy holds strong. a large, eager population willing to work for beans comes over to another country and does all the work that everybody forgot about before a bunch of foreigners started doing it for them.

and yet suddenly they're all shocked and outraged and they DEMAND that they can start emptying dustbins and working in old peoples' homes, even though a few years back everyone would have been too snobby to even *think* of lowering themselves to that level.

i generally get quite angry about immigration. just not in the same way that most people do.



> Nnnnno they don't! They're better than yours, Welsh boy.


inb4 Margaret Mountford



> clearly. go do something about it >:(


oooh i could make such a tasteless joke right now but i won't because i'm feeling PC today


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 17, 2009)

Kai said:


> It's called a cockney accent, Mike. Posh is like Prince Charles, Cockney is like chav except more british. XD


Oh, Cockney! I thought that was a reference to the stereotypical posh British voice xD Bally daft of me, wot.

Needed moar rhyming slang, and no mistake


----------



## Jolty (Jun 17, 2009)

England has Oxford and Cambridge plus a bazillion other epic unis so ENGLAND > SCOTLAND for that, Tailsy :(
oh my god JJHF is spreading over here

also I have NEVER heard anyone say "guvnor" but I have heard people, my dad included, use "guv"
it's probably just Londoners who use it :v


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 17, 2009)

Another one we have over here is: young brits are drunken hooligans that somehow grow up to be passive-aggressive suit-wearing conservatives.
Because it's pretty much what happens to the Brits in our school :o(


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 17, 2009)

Jolty said:


> England has Oxford and Cambridge plus a bazillion other epic unis so ENGLAND > SCOTLAND for that, Tailsy :(
> oh my god JJHF is spreading over here


I wasn't aware people wanted to go to stuffy unis full of overachieving snotty arsehole bastards :3c Besides we can go to pretty awesome unis (sup St Andrews/Edinburgh/Glasgow) without needing to pay for tuition which means SCOTLAND > ENGLAND for that, Jolty |D

EDIT: VPLJ: That is exactly what happens.


----------



## BynineB (Jun 17, 2009)

But do they really talk like this, wot wot, old chap? Cheerio, mate.

Because that would be _epic._


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 17, 2009)

I think they'd just knife you for suggesting that.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 17, 2009)

BynineB said:


> But do they really talk like this, wot wot, old chap? Cheerio, mate.
> 
> Because that would be _epic._


Only when we take the piss out of Americans who believe that


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 18, 2009)

If you travel back in time to a 1920s upper-class Oxford...ian bachelor's house you might hear this.
Might.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 18, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> haha, i remember being in year 1, and in the space of a few weeks i pretty much finished every reading book that my teacher had to offer. when my mum asked whether i could maybe read some of the year above's books, she was just like "nah"
> 
> that school sucked ass. glad i left it. ¬_¬
> 
> ...


what

are you serious

the french fucking love coming here

the young ones at least. London is full of French young people! (idk about the Germans)


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 18, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> If you travel back in time to a 1920s upper-class Oxford...ian bachelor's house you might hear this.
> Might.


you'd probably just hear sweaty gay sex


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 18, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> you'd probably just hear sweaty gay sex


don't, i'm about to go to bed.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 18, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Another one we have over here is: young brits are drunken hooligans that somehow grow up to be passive-aggressive suit-wearing conservatives.
> Because it's pretty much what happens to the Brits in our school :o(


no that's true

it really is

(unless you live in Wales, in which case you vote Labour. except this year.)



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> don't, i'm about to go to bed.


but that's the best place!


----------



## Minish (Jun 18, 2009)

BynineB said:


> But do they really talk like this, wot wot, old chap? Cheerio, mate.
> 
> Because that would be _epic._


That sounds more Australian. o_o

And god, I hate it when people go on about immigration. Like you all actually have _any_ idea what you're talking about. Whoo, bandwagon of hatred and spite~

And seriously, if we'd stayed living in Scotland I would get free uni tuition, ARGHH also because of Scotland I didn't get to go to reception which was apparently fun. ;_;


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 18, 2009)

> what
> 
> are you serious
> 
> ...


whut?

i thought the french had a general dislike for britain? or maybe it's just the old french people who're like that.



> (unless you live in Wales, in which case you vote Labour. except this year.)


god fucking damn Tony Blair and his fucking New Labour shit. ruined the party for everyone. ):


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 18, 2009)

> What about Falkland Islanders?


Why would we? The Falkland Islands are closer to Argentina?


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 18, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> whut?
> 
> i thought the french had a general dislike for britain? or maybe it's just the old french people who're like that.
> 
> ...


nah, the French <3 coming here to work because their unemployment rate is shit. It's hovering somewhere around 8.9%, closer to 20% for young people and for young people living in the worst ghettos it's like 40%.

tres sad.

to be fair labour's always been pretty shit. fucking labour. >:( (seriously the only reason they ever got into power was because of a pact with the Liberals. THEY REGRET THAT ONE NOW DON'T THEY)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 18, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> nah, the French <3 coming here to work because their unemployment rate is shit. It's hovering somewhere around 8.9%, closer to 20% for young people and for young people living in the worst ghettos it's like 40%.


sarkozy sucks, what else is new.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 18, 2009)

he's better than jean marie le pen (idk how to spell his last name, i assume it is that) and le front national.

how funny is it that jmlp's daughter is now leading the party *FUCK YEAH DEMOCRACY*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 18, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> he's better than jean marie le pen (idk how to spell his last name, i assume it is that) and le front national.


that's like saying getting stabbed in the stomach is much better than testicular torture


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 18, 2009)

that might be true! but it still is better.

(jmlp would have fucked france up so much. i mena more than sarkozy's doing. also, what the FUCK has sarkozy been doing about laicite. idiot man)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 18, 2009)

yeaaaah but lepen would never have won whereas sarko did )))):

and sarozy hasn't been doing anything about anything because he's too busy wearing heels and banging carla bruni


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 18, 2009)

I heard she didn't want to bang him any more :( (which is totally understandable)

aaaalso it was between sarkozy and jmlp so France did get the least of two evils


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 18, 2009)

no it was between sarkozy and segolene royal actually?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jun 18, 2009)

Right, stereotypes.

I don't think there's any more regional ones than Welsh = Sheep, England = Crap(according to everyone else), Scotland = Highland Vikings, and Irish = Christian drunks. Wait, I know a few more. Glasgow is a backwards place, Northern Irish hates the Republic Irish, and the Welsh think the English are pompous gits who don't even know Wales exist. Oh, and Essex = Chavland.

Anyway, regionals aside, the Queen is German, chavs from the north are full of heroin, chavs from the west are full of weed and are pussies, chavs from the Greater London are full of knives, and chavs from the east are posers.

In wales, there's the stereotypical Valleys accent. Here's a good approximation of the Valleys, along with a few others.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 18, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> no it was between sarkozy and segolene royal actually?


I thought it was between sarkozy and jmlp. idk that's what my French teacher said but i might have just ... heard wrong or something!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 19, 2009)

if jmpl had gotten anywhere near the final round i would have killed myself and made my corpse kill half the french population somehow because ewww


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 19, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> Why would we? The Falkland Islands are closer to Argentina?


Well I dunno, I've been told there are more sheep than people on the Falklands...

The UK's number one export: sheep shaggers.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 19, 2009)

Goats. It's goats!!


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 19, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> if jmpl had gotten anywhere near the final round i would have killed myself and made my corpse kill half the french population somehow because ewww


well I mean to be fair France is a pretty dire place

people-wise anyway. if I could kill the people but keep the rest of it it'd be *aces.*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 19, 2009)

BynineB said:


> But do they really talk like this, wot wot, old chap? Cheerio, mate.
> 
> Because that would be _epic._


Oh if you could only hear how far from posh _I_ sound.

Basik'ly me aksn't sownds qui' a lo' li' this, wi' the droppin' o' thuh Ts and aww thuh uvva stuff wo' ruff peepuw do wen they tork. And just about everyone I know sounds similar.

(Though I can put on a bally good posh voice =D)


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 22, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Essex = Chavland


CHAAAAAVLAAAAAAND


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 22, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> well I mean to be fair France is a pretty dire place
> 
> people-wise anyway. if I could kill the people but keep the rest of it it'd be *aces.*


i don't know, i do think most people in paris are awful but i'm pretty sure it's like that in any capital city. capital cities attract assholes.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 22, 2009)

I wasn't in Paris :( all of the non-French but Francophone immigrants I met in Clermont Ferrand were coo' though.


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 22, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> i don't know, i do think most people in paris are awful but i'm pretty sure it's like that in any capital city. capital cities attract assholes.


From what I've seen, Ottawa's the exact opposite.  (Though Toronto, which is Ontario's capital, is awful.)


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jun 27, 2009)

Yo, brits! I have a question!

Why do you still have a queen? I mean, I don't understand why many UKers still feel loyalty to the royal family; it's not something I've ever had experience with.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 27, 2009)

No one feels loyalty to the Royals, they're just kind of there, leeching tax money. They bring in tourists and fill some people with a retarded sense of nationalism aaaand that's it.

I mean that's what I'm saying based on my personal experience of being Dutch. Except our royal family can beat up your royal family, Britons!


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jun 27, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> No one feels loyalty to the Royals, they're just kind of there, leeching tax money.


Then why not get rid of them? o_O
Really, if the only thing they do is live off tax money and have a nice life, why is everyone still paying for them?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 27, 2009)

No one cares enought to actively want to throw them out.
I mean most European countries kicked their royals out because they were tyranical leaders but nowadays in countries like Spain, Holland and the UK they have no power at all so they're just sort of there. v:blank:v

Can't say for non-EU countries like Japan though :/


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 27, 2009)

> Yo, brits! I have a question!
> 
> Why do you still have a queen? I mean, I don't understand why many UKers still feel loyalty to the royal family; it's not something I've ever had experience with.


We still have a queen because her ancestors had the sense to stay out of politics.

Well, after George III they started keeping out of politics. But since then, they've kept real quiet.



> Then why not get rid of them? o_O
> Really, if the only thing they do is live off tax money and have a nice life, why is everyone still paying for them?


*shrug*

Who cares? There is a myriad of other problems in Britain today, and the fact that some family of inbreds with little to no power is living in Windsor Castle isn't really such a high priority.

Also, republicans are boring. ):


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 27, 2009)

... said:


> Yo, brits! I have a question!
> 
> Why do you still have a queen? I mean, I don't understand why many UKers still feel loyalty to the royal family; it's not something I've ever had experience with.


The Queen (and by extension the monarchy and the Royal family) have an important symbolic meaning. The Queen is a living representation of *Britain*. It would be fair to say that she _is_ Britain. She also exists as an important check to Parliament, and Parliament exists as a check to her power. It's a good system. The Queen does still have a fair amount of power, although none of it can actually be used and I think only her power to veto an Act is at all use (and would never be used, ever, unless the public really, really, really didn't want the Act).

She does other stuff, too.



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> No one feels loyalty to the Royals, they're just kind of there, leeching tax money. They bring in tourists and fill some people with a retarded sense of nationalism aaaand that's it.
> 
> I mean that's what I'm saying based on my personal experience of being Dutch. Except our royal family can beat up your royal family, Britons!


They don't get paid taxes. They stopped doing that a few years ago. They _do_ get paid for their official duties, though.



... said:


> Then why not get rid of them? o_O
> Really, if the only thing they do is live off tax money and have a nice life, why is everyone still paying for them?


Why have a nose job when all you've got is a spot? (also see about)



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> No one cares enought to actively want to throw them out.
> I mean most European countries kicked their royals out because they were tyranical leaders but nowadays in countries like Spain, Holland and the UK they have no power at all so they're just sort of there. v:blank:v
> 
> Can't say for non-EU countries like Japan though :/


Our royal family was one of the most progressive monarchies in the world during this period. Constitutional monarchy was the best system, really. (still is, imo)



goldenquagsire said:


> We still have a queen because her ancestors had the sense to stay out of politics.
> 
> Well, after George III they started keeping out of politics. But since then, they've kept real quiet.
> 
> ...


Republicans suck. :( Plus, the Queen doesn't stay out of politics - she regularly meets with and advises the Prime Minister. Regardless of what anyone thinks, the royals _do_ undergo intense political training. They know how things work and they do have a wealth of experience.

The monarch is expected to keep up with the political happenings in *all* of her realms - so the queen has to know what's going on in Canada, Australia, the UK, all of the random place she's monarch over... so it's not like she sits there watching TV all day.

She also has to host foreign dignitaries and go on state visits etc. She's basically like a President in most European countries.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 27, 2009)

If the Queen's like the President then that's a disgrace. What kind of country has passed-on Presidencies instead of proper elections?

And no having some family who's privileged for no reason represent your country isn't the best system, it's old-fashioned and poncy, especially when you have such shining examples as Philip ('make sure you don't stay in china too long, you'll get all slit-eyed' and 'pissometre?') or Harry (fascism owns, pakis pakis pakis) or Charles (who's just sad on every level).


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 27, 2009)

She has less power than your Presidents, though. I'm talking "essentially a figure head with all the power being in the hands of the Prime Minister". At least, that's what I was under the impression that a lot of European Presidents were. Not talking like in France or anything, but a bit further. Like, just some guy who does stuff, idk.

The PM and Parliament have all the power, though. They exist as a check to the monarch, who in turn resists as a check to Parliament. 

Phillip is a bit of a special case, really. His official journalist has said that he's not _actually_ racist, it's just that when he was growing up those were the sort of things you just said. He doesn't really think that Chinese people are inferior. And Harry isn't actually a fascist.

I've considered wearing Nazi uniform to parties and I use the word Paki all the time. I don't think Hitler was at all right and nor do I think that anyone who isn't white is inferior to me.

You have a point with Charles.

William and his grandmother the Queen are both fine, though. In recent years the monarchy _has_ gone downhill somewhat, but hopefully Liz will cling on long enough for Charles to die so that the crown passes straight to William. This is the best scenario, really.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 27, 2009)

It depends on the countries and the Presidents really. Like in France Sarkozy likes to control stuff (unfortunately) and in places like Portugal Cavaco lets the PM (Socrates) do most of the work. I keep forgetting Belgium is a monarchy derp.

We all know old people say racist things because they grew up in racist times, but when you represent your country you could make a bit of an effort to not embarass everyone. He's also made disparging remarks against arabs, Indians, Australian aboriginals and women so er.
And yes, again, even though he isn't a fascist, if you're (un)fortunate enough to be the representative of your country you avoid doing stupid shit. I think nazi uniforms are quite lovely looking and I'd probably wear one to some kind of nerdy history-themed costume party or whatever but just a nazi band around your arm has different connotations. Paki's like nigger or chink and I personally think it's not acceptable but whatever then.

Oh Charles. You silly bastard.

The best scenario is someone gets the crown and abolishes the monarchy :v (or finally hires someone who isn't pure anglosaxon/norman to work in the palace because ughh)


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 27, 2009)

> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by SonicNintendo
> > how about the classic "LO Guvnor?"
> 
> ...


That is why they are called STEREOTYPES


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 27, 2009)

Why?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 27, 2009)

SonicNintendo said:


> That is why they are called STEREOTYPES


I didn't think stereotypes had to necessarily be untrue. Though they often are.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jun 27, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I didn't think stereotypes had to necessarily be untrue. Though they often are.


Stereotypes are half-truths and it shows how much knowledge there is about a certain place or its people.

For example, the Essex = Chavland. It stems from the fact that the Eastern English accent drops most of its vowels and of course, there's the rhyming and all that, which to someone out of the country thinks would be retarded. "Who's lazy enough to drop letters from their words?" "Inbreds, that's who! *egowank*"

And so the Chavland stereotype is born. I've been to Essex and it's just like any other British county. It has a suburban area filled with ponces and a ghetto area filled with junkies.


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 28, 2009)

CHAAAVVVVLAAAANDDD


----------

